# How many times did you take MBTI test?



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I only took about 3-4 tests. All results show that I'm an ESTJ. I read the descriptions, read lots of post, and feel satisfied with it. It is me for sure.

How many times did you take the MBTI test? What are the result? Are you satisfy with it? Do you have any doubts or confusions about the result(s)?


.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure, maybe 10-15? I liked to take different ones to experiment. At the beginning I got ESTJ a few times. since then always ESTP. ESTJ always partially sounded like me, but that's it. When i discovered cognitive functions it opened my eyes to the real me.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Around 3-4 times, I know I've gotten: ESTP, ESTJ, and Surprisingly ENTJ. 

Been reading up on Intuition (particular Ne) decided that it was more me. When I first got into MB I had a really biased opinion of N.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I got ESTJ at my first trial, but I never honestly thought it was me. So I took a different test, which the results were ENFP, and I took the two more tests to see if this confirmed this, and the description sounded a lot like me so I went with that.

If I take the test anymore, I tend to end up with different results, all the time, but it depends on my mood.


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> I only took about 3-4 tests. All results show that I'm an ESTJ. I read the descriptions, read lots of post, and feel satisfied with it. It is me for sure.
> 
> How many times did you take the MBTI test? What are the result? Are you satisfy with it? Do you have any doubts or confusions about the result(s)?
> 
> ...


Hi! I am pretty new here. I have taken the test about 3 times or so. First I thought I was INFP. Then I took a test and it said I was a possible ENFP. How can I know for sure? I would love to hear your input on this. :mellow:


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I've taken it around 10 time over the course of 4 years or such. On the first year, it said I was an INFP, but I grew to really doubt it. ENFP hit the sweet spot, however recently my active wondering has switched from the I/E dichotomy to the F/T one. It was easier with INFP because something didn't go right there, but as for ENFP and ENTP, both descriptions fit me, and I relate very well with people of both types - also, a particular something in both descriptions always isn't clicking too.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Irisheyes said:


> Hi! I am pretty new here. I have taken the test about 3 times or so. First I thought I was INFP. Then I took a test and it said I was a possible ENFP. How can I know for sure? I would love to hear your input on this. :mellow:


There are many useful posts and sticky notes here that can help you. The more you dig the theory, the more you dig yourself. Give yourself some times to actually feels fit with one type.

This is one of the threads that could probably help you to figure out yourself.
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/5592-how-mbti-typing-person-irl.html

Have fun! roud:


.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Irisheyes said:


> Hi! I am pretty new here. I have taken the test about 3 times or so. First I thought I was INFP. Then I took a test and it said I was a possible ENFP. How can I know for sure? I would love to hear your input on this. :mellow:


Well cognitively there is little difference in your functions between INFP and ENFP. Same functions just in slightly different order. 

ENFP = Ne Fi Te Si
INFP = Fi Ne Si Te

Do you think you are introverted or extroverted? Do you gain energy from people or from being alone.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

A few times. In the efirst few time, I got a mix of INTJ and INTP but now I always get INTP.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't taken it


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

I like being around people, but after a while I feel emotionally drained. I don't like to be alone ALL the time, and I don't like to be around people ALL the time. Does this make sense, or am I just strange??


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Irisheyes said:


> I like being around people, but after a while I feel emotionally drained. I don't like to be alone ALL the time, and I don't like to be around people ALL the time. Does this make sense, or am I just strange??


Strange yes, but that is a different matter all together :laughing:

Nah you are an introvert. Now rejoice in your "youness"!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I've taken variations of online tests more times than I can remember (though I have never taken the "official" MBTI).

As I've mentioned several times before the very first time I took it I tested as an INFP (I was a freshman in college at the time). I read a type description and didn't think there was anything that didn't fit, but I saw that other friends of mine had tested as the same type but were nothing like me. But with everything else going on in my life at the time I didn't bother reading further into it.

It was through looking at my interactions with people that I discovered I was ST rather than NF. Depending on the test and my mood sometimes my F score will go up, but I have come to realize that I am more of a thinker who feels than a feeler who thinks.


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Numerous times ( I've lost count ) & on many sites but I do remember the very first one came out as INTP. I have had ISTP & INFP once & INTJ a couple of times. I have taken the cognitive processes test & that was INTP. The descriptions of that Type seem the most fitting for me :happy:


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Taken the test at least 20 times via different internet sites and a 300 question MBTI test through work. The very first time I got an ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP and then ENTP. I've been getting ENTP since then and the work MBTI came back as ENTP--the teacher agreed with the test after talking to me about why I was questioning the results. Apparently it is very common for an ENTP to question results and pick them apart ; ) 

I've taken the test so many times to figure out which site's test I think is most accurate, if I can manipulate some of the answers to see what I'd get (still get ENTP after the 5th or so test), to figure out which questions test for which preference (E/I, S/N, T/F, J/P), because I'm bored, and because I'm _slightly_ obsessed with MB. 

I've been told I need to get a life roud:


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

None of you have taken it if you actually haven't taken Form M, or one of its precessors.

Sorry, but free MBTI tests are phoney most of the times. You took something that is "like" the MBTI, but not it.


And yeah, I've taken Form M two times. One time when I didn't even know MBTI existed (4 years ago), the other one two weeks ago.... Both times, I got INTP =).


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I took the official one for money yes. 

ESTP


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I've taken it maybe ten times over 5+ yrs. I've always come out INTJ. There might have been one time I came out INFJ when I was going through a difficult time, but maybe it was just that my F was higher than normal.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Jorge said:


> None of you have taken it if you actually haven't taken Form M, or one of its precessors.
> 
> Sorry, but free MBTI tests are phoney most of the times. You took something that is "like" the MBTI, but not it.
> 
> ...


I've taken official tests, both for school and on my own. Plus, I have read Quenk and Keirsey.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

0 times.

I deducted my type from MBTI theory roud:


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

pretty much 5-6 times, on different webs... all keep giving me infp , no matter how i try


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Four times.
First take - Infp
Second - Intj
Third - Isfj (Boarderline s)
Fourth - Infp

Still doubting my current personality type, but it's the closest match, so...


----------



## Reality Soldier (Oct 3, 2009)

I took about four or five times. The first was when I was in fifth or sixth grade, everyone _had_ to take it for one class and I got ENFP and I thought it sounded like me. The second one was out of boredom one day a few years later and I got ENFP again. If I remember right, I also had to take it once during high school and got, you guessed it, ENFP, then, too. I also had to take it this year for a college class that's basically a class most Freshmen have to take to let them find out a major if they're undeclared or find out if their current major is the one they _really_ want and got INFP. However, the only reason why I got I was because I was rushed when I took it and skimmed over most of the I vs E questions. I thought INFP sounded _kinda_ like me, but the ENFP result seemed closer. I retook the test on my own time when I wasn't so rushed and took the time to read the questions more carefully and got ENFP again, so I'm fairly certain that ENFP describes my personality well.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

My first time taking the test was around 12 years aga. I was INFP. Then I took it again about 11 years ago and I was INFP. Then I took it again about 6 years ago and I was INFP. Then I got serious about the whole personality difference and went on a rampage on the web and since then have took every test that I could find. Each time I am INFP. I really want to be an INFJ though. I think INFJ's are near perfect people.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Tested by a professional in my 20's (she was licensed I believe), took the test in Please Understand Me in my teens and a few online MBTI tests.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I took it many, many, times. Each time I get INTP, except for this one time when my result was INFP. The INTP profile sounded the most like me, but I don't disregard the possibility of being an INFP.


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

I've taken the official one twice, about 20 years apart. (the most recent one was form M) Both times showed me as INFP. The one from my early 20's put me as INFP, with preference categories of very clear I, clear N and borderline T/F & J/P. The one I took a couple of years ago, also put me as INFP, but this time, moderate I, very clear N, moderate F and slight P. 

Which all seems to fit for me, at work my INTJ side comes, but most of the time INFP is about right. 

As for the on-line ones, I don't know how many but they all show me as INFP.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I lost count, but at least ten times. Maybe fifteen.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I've never taken the official test, but I have taken numerous online tests. The first time I took one (when I had no knowledge of MBTI and therefore no bias) I got ISTJ, but I wouldn't say that this was very reliable. As of right now, all I know is that I'm an S who is likely introverted.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Hurting said:


> I really want to be an INFJ though. I think INFJ's are near perfect people.


Why? Is there something you don't like about being a P?


----------



## Raynekatt (May 14, 2009)

I've taken it so many times over the years that I've lost count. From the different tests I've taken each one always gives the same result of INTJ with strong percentages. Never have I doubt the results, just took the the test so many times because I was taking it with others.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

7-10 times and mostly got INTJ and sometimes INTP


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I took about 2 indicators I think. All INFP. But more importantly I got verified by my family and friends.

This indicator is like..you can be honest about it. There's no bad or good, besides the fact that if you're not honest about yourself you're really not going to be as happy as if you would be and deal with it. So it's good for honest people. Dishonest people perhaps are going to be off worse.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

i have taken it maybe about 12 times. first 4 times i got INTJ twice, ISTJ and INTP i think. since then i have had maybe one INTJ and rest INTP.

i dont think its a good idea to trust the tests to much, especially in the beginning as you may interpret some questions differently than what they were meant to and some of the questions are simply retarded and may point to wrong direction.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Taken all kinds (online, officially given, ones from MBTI books) periodically over a long 
period of time, so I have lost count.

I have even tinkered with my answers, stretching my self-perception (that is, wherever
I had doubts about an answer, I took the test again and changed that answer to the
other acceptable answers, over and over in different combinations) just to see if I 
couldn't maybe_ change_ my results according to the grey areas of my self-perception. 
I've even tried to see myself as other types in an effort at growth, and as a challenge 
to the system.

Despite all of this, INTJ, INTJ, INTJ. 

I think it's the stereotypes that keep triggering my desire to escape my type.

I think, in real life, the types are not as obvious as the descriptions would 
have you believe. It is not hard to be an introverted intuitive thinking judging.
It actually strikes me as pretty basic. It makes me wonder at how they are 
supposed to be in low supply. It seems to me that there should be more
naturally occurring INTJs because of how comfortable it is.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I took it a few times...The results were INFP, INTP, ENTP, ISTP, and ESTP...in that order.

I'd also like to note the first time I took the test was in middle school, and I was 12, and a completely different person than I am now...which is why I believe as interesting as it is to see what you could've been typed as a child, it shouldn't be taken as an accurate portrayal of who that child is more of an extent than an adult.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

The online quizzies.... somewhere close to 100 times now. (I'm a little more than slightly obsessed, and have been at this for four years) Used to always get INTP with some INTJ scattered in there, now usually ENTP with some INTP scattered in there. But I still don't trust it  I've only semi-sort-of decided on my type after lots of reading on the matter and poking at people on the forums about it (even if a lot of them don't agree). 

The official test... never taken it. Maybe I should one of these days but I'm not sure at this point if I would find out anything that I don't already know.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I've taken the real paper one in school. And I've taken a few online ones since I've been on this site. All of which said ENTP.

I dont understand why people fluctuate in their results. Then I remember that most people aren't that self aware.


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

I've never taken an official test, but I've taken many online ones. I got INTJ the first couple times, so I decided to read about it. I knew it was not life me, so I tested again. I've gotten INTP since then and find it to be much more accurate.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

I lost count. I SO didn't want to be an ENFP. I kept coming up as an ENTP or ENFP and realised by reading the descriptions that I was a high-IQ Feeler. I just kept hoping the test would show me that I was something like an ENTJ. I didn't want to be the "give life the extra squeeze!" person.


----------

